# colt info.



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Will some of you colt folks tell me the difference in a Lw colt commander XS, and the XSE? as I found out the XSE is their newer model>


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'll wait here with ya' for the answer as I also would like to know. :watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What's a good word when it comes to Colts??? Money. That will work every time. I have no Idea.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

no replys on the colt's will go to other sources.


----------

